# Shepherd's pie in Dubai!



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm really craving Shepherd's pie, but don't know many places here that serve it. 

I would really appreciate any recommendations on where to get a good Shepherd's pie in all it's comfort food glory here in DXB. 

Thanks in advance, Cheers.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

When my wife and I lived in Singapore we used to crave Shepherds Pie. 

When I move out to Dubai I may have a Shepherds Pie evening at my place for those similarly affected. My wife makes a stunning spicy one with spices and curry leaves, Tabasco etc with sweet potato topping.

I love a good Fishermans Pie and a lovely deep rich dark Cottage Pie as well.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

OP - can't you just make one? Very easy even if you can't cook


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

stamboy said:


> OP - can't you just make one? Very easy even if you can't cook


I've never had one out anywhere that gets even near the same ballpark as a homemade one. They are almost always cheaply crap ingredients and have been frozen before being cooked. Delicious still but not in same league. 

Let me know if you want a recipe.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Home-made is best. Made cottage pie two days ago.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh, you guys are making me crave one!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

chez moi.

make a mean Shepherd's Pie


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Togaflex said:


> I've never had one out anywhere that gets even near the same ballpark as a homemade one. They are almost always cheaply crap ingredients and have been frozen before being cooked. Delicious still but not in same league.
> 
> Let me know if you want a recipe.


Exactly, that's why I said make one - dead easy


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

If someone's making one, invite me...I have beer/wine and a hearty appetite.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Of all places believe it or not but Barasti does a fantastic shepherds pie. Nice chunky tender bits of lamb and a good creamy mash on top. Take an entertainer voucher and get 2for1....Boooooom


----------



## Bodgo (Apr 29, 2013)

nite said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm really craving Shepherd's pie, but don't know many places here that serve it.
> 
> ...


Try Montgomery's


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I would never, ever consider having a Shepherd's Pie or Cottage Pie that either I hadn't made myself or had been made by somebody I knew. It is rather like curry or chilli, once it's cooked it is just a mishmash and you have no idea what has gone into it and (in the case of curry or chilli) the flavours can hide all sorts of evils. At least with Fisherman's Pie (Ocean Pie, to some) there should be identifiable pieces of fish but a dish that contains minced (ground) meat could be anything vaguely meat-like or not (how about TVP?). 

Stick to home-made whenever possible for flavour, taste and quality.

Later this week we will be having either curried chicken or dinosaur pie, I haven't yet decided. On Saturday it will be Chinese spare ribs with baked potatoes.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> dinosaur pie


 I thought they were extinct!


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I thought they were extinct!


They are now lol


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

nite said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm really craving Shepherd's pie, but don't know many places here that serve it.
> 
> ...


We eat shepherds pie at the weekend, home made!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> If someone's making one, invite me...I have beer/wine and a hearty appetite.


Wil do!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

We should do a cottage/shepherds/fish pie competition one day.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

blazeaway said:


> Wil do!


We should have a Shepherds Pie Meetup Group. Could mark each one out of ten and everything.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

StewartC said:


> We should do a cottage/shepherds/fish pie competition one day.


Beat me to it by three mins!


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

The pub in Jumeirah Beach Hotel did one, but I wouldn't recommend it. I know that's not much help, but if you go there and see it you won't get too excited and go through the heartbreak I did.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

stamboy said:


> OP - can't you just make one? Very easy even if you can't cook


I would love to, but I imagine it takes a while to perfect - meat variations, cook down time, mash consistency, etc. I'm not ready for weeks of trial and error just yet.  I work until very late on the weekdays (sometimes 1am) and when I'm not working, I have tons of schoolwork  The weekend is the only time I have to spent time with my family and get out of the flat (it's quite tiny, so it's liberating to leave, lol) It's delightful for us to sample some of the fine dishes Dubai has to offer. China Sea for crab is my current fav with Indian thali a close second  When I have some more I will surely attempt to make some homemade, but for now I'm just really craving a fresh, nicely prepared, succulent Shepherd's Pie. Not just one thrown together at a dive bar, but one that's truly crafted with love.... I've give Montgomery's and Barasti a try, if any others come to mind, please share. 

To those lucky enough to have the skills and time to make fresh home made Shepherd's Pie with recipes that are probably handed down or sharpened throughout the years, you are truly blessed and if you care to share your blessings, please feel free to PM me


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

as for time...
when i cook anything like this, i eat one and freeze two.

monster batch of mash
monster batch of 'pie' (Shepherd or Cottage)

it takes the same amount of time to cook pie for 12 people, as it does for 4.

always handy to freeze as 'meals for one' too.

When i'm alone in the summer, i KNOW i'm not going to cook 'properly' on my own, but if i take a couple of hours a week to do some decent cooking, and freeeze in batches, i'll have decent home made food every night. Student bedsit life coming back to haunt me!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

this is not a bad starting point, but after making once, you'll know how to improve it to your own tastes

Jamie's Home Cooking Skills

for me, 
replace skimmed milk with full fat for a decent mash
add mustard to the mash (English or French - up to you!)
home made veg stock if you have time / left over
a drop or two of Worcester Sauce should be in everything!
i tend to go lighter on the tomatoes for a Shepherd's Pie than for a Cottage Pie

don't rush it out of the oven!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> Jamie's Home Cooking Skills


Not being a Jamie Oliver (I usually call him something else) fan, I tend to stick with Delia or Ramsey. Either way, using someone else's recipe as a starting point is always good. 

I miss my 4-in-1 cooker (rice, steamer, slow cooker and porridge maker). Left it when we moved here. I had it in my kitchen for 5 years. Made batch cooking a breeze! And coming home to slow-cooked stews and dumplings in winter was amazing.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

vantage said:


> Jamie's Home Cooking Skills


What a load of rubbish. That dish is a good basic "left-over" dish that doesn't require nouveau-cuisine makeovers. It uses meat left over from a (Sunday) roast. This is minced with carrot and onion (why 'red' onion - they taste the same when cooked!), additionally browned in a frying pan (skillet) with various herbs (sage, thyme, oregano, etc. and coarse ground pepper) then the left-over gravy added to give moisture. Put the browned mixture into a casserole dish, top with mashed potato (forget the milk, use plenty of low cholesterol margarine - Flora Light is best for this so that they have a golden colour) using a fork roughen the surface (you can create swirls, basket weave patterns or whatever to decorate, pop into an oven to heat through (it is all cooked anyway) with maybe a minute or two under the grill to brown the top and it is ready to serve. The top may be additionally sprinkled with grated cheese for another variation. I find that peas make a good accompaniment.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> What a load of rubbish. That dish is a good basic "left-over" dish that doesn't require nouveau-cuisine makeovers. It uses meat left over from a (Sunday) roast. This is minced with carrot and onion (why 'red' onion - they taste the same when cooked!), additionally browned in a frying pan (skillet) with various herbs (sage, thyme, oregano, etc. and coarse ground pepper) then the left-over gravy added to give moisture. Put the browned mixture into a casserole dish, top with mashed potato (forget the milk, use plenty of low cholesterol margarine - Flora Light is best for this so that they have a golden colour) using a fork roughen the surface (you can create swirls, basket weave patterns or whatever to decorate, pop into an oven to heat through (it is all cooked anyway) with maybe a minute or two under the grill to brown the top and it is ready to serve. The top may be additionally sprinkled with grated cheese for another variation. I find that peas make a good accompaniment.



All onions taste different. (I prefer red normally.)
I avoid low-chol marg. I avoid marg altogether, I'm much more of a whole foods person. Processed food is horrible for you.
Milk/buttermilk/cream (and cheese) makes mash awesome.
I prefer letting mine stew in the oven as it bubbles, reduces and creates a lovely "top" and "filling". I'd say 45 mins.

No offense, I wouldn't eat your rush job/processed food. (Food snob.)

Maybe I should just make my own and not try for an invite off someone. *cough cough* 

OOORRR...maybe we should organise an English food safari in Dubai. Where you move to a different home for each course. OR we can all take an English course (and adult drinks) to someone who has a big table's house and dig in :clap2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

IzzyBella said:


> All onions taste different. (I prefer red normally.)
> I avoid low-chol marg. I avoid marg altogether, I'm much more of a whole foods person. Processed food is horrible for you.
> Milk/buttermilk/cream (and cheese) makes mash awesome.
> I prefer letting mine stew in the oven as it bubbles, reduces and creates a lovely "top" and "filling". I'd say 45 mins.
> ...


You miss the point - it is a British dish for using up left-overs. What was processed about it? At least by mincing your own meat, you know it contains good wholesome meat which is more than can be said about buying already minced meat.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

But never, ever eat margarine or any chemical, low-fat monstrosity. Butter and cream or milk in potatoes. I sometimes use creamed horseradish in the mash for cottage (with beef) pie and garlic in potatoes for shepherd's(lamb) pie..


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> What a load of rubbish. That dish is a good basic "left-over" dish that doesn't require nouveau-cuisine makeovers. It uses meat left over from a (Sunday) roast. This is minced with carrot and onion (why 'red' onion - they taste the same when cooked!), additionally browned in a frying pan (skillet) with various herbs (sage, thyme, oregano, etc. and coarse ground pepper) then the left-over gravy added to give moisture. Put the browned mixture into a casserole dish, top with mashed potato (forget the milk, use plenty of low cholesterol margarine - Flora Light is best for this so that they have a golden colour) using a fork roughen the surface (you can create swirls, basket weave patterns or whatever to decorate, pop into an oven to heat through (it is all cooked anyway) with maybe a minute or two under the grill to brown the top and it is ready to serve. The top may be additionally sprinkled with grated cheese for another variation. I find that peas make a good accompaniment.


it was a starting point for the un-initiated.

Some of us also like a Shepherd's pie without first having had a Roast lamb earlier in the week. It doesn't HAVE to be a left over dish.

I'm also not a Jamie fan, but it was early in the google list!
Delia winds me up. Righteous muppet.

agree that peas are the winner as an accompaniment.

a good cook cannot possibly, under any circumstances recomend 'low cholesterol marg, let alone 'Flora Light' for any sort of quality mashed potato.
This is a jailable offence!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> pop into an oven to heat through (it is all cooked anyway) with maybe a minute or two under the grill to brown the top and it is ready to serve.
> The top may be additionally sprinkled with grated cheese for another variation. I find that peas make a good accompaniment.


I concur :clap2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

StewartC said:


> But never, ever eat margarine or any chemical, low-fat monstrosity. Butter and cream or milk in potatoes. I sometimes use creamed horseradish in the mash for cottage (with beef) pie and garlic in potatoes for shepherd's(lamb) pie..


but all the hormones, antibiotics, etc that are fed to cows and the chemicals added to butter to "make it look good" mean that your butter, milk and cream are just as bad and even more so for the low density lipids, they contain especially if you are of a type or at an age where fatty deposits in your arteries become a problem. But if that's what you like, you're the one who will be helping to top up your cardiologist's bank balance.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> but all the hormones, antibiotics, etc that are fed to cows and the chemicals added to butter to "make it look good" mean that your butter, milk and cream are just as bad and even more so for the low density lipids, they contain especially if you are of a type or at an age where fatty deposits in your arteries become a problem. But if that's what you like, you're the one who will be helping to top up your cardiologist's bank balance.


I spend a lot of time reading about diets, meat, hormones, fertilisers, etc out of curiosity (being a scientist by education). Where there's validity to what you say, the amount of chemicals found in processed fats (like margarine) are much more drastic than the chemicals found in meat. Also, with free-range/organic meat and responsible sourcing, you can downplay the exposure to chemicals quite drastically.

Studies on LDL are usually highly biased towards people with pre-existing factors. (As we tend to get research grants for preventative measures/cures and not general health warnings...unless you're food companies who take what they want from scientific studies anyway.)


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> but all the hormones, antibiotics, etc that are fed to cows and the chemicals added to butter to "make it look good" mean that your butter, milk and cream are just as bad and even more so for the low density lipids, they contain especially if you are of a type or at an age where fatty deposits in your arteries become a problem. But if that's what you like, you're the one who will be helping to top up your cardiologist's bank balance.


not if it's part of a healthy balanced diet, with exercise, i wont.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

:focus: Who's cooking me dinner?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> I spend a lot of time reading about diets, meat, hormones, fertilisers, etc out of curiosity (being a scientist by education). Where there's validity to what you say, the amount of chemicals found in processed fats (like margarine) are much more drastic than the chemicals found in meat. Also, with free-range/organic meat and responsible sourcing, you can downplay the exposure to chemicals quite drastically.
> 
> Studies on LDL are usually highly biased towards people with pre-existing factors. (As we tend to get research grants for preventative measures/cures and not general health warnings...unless you're food companies who take what they want from scientific studies anyway.)


Yes. The disinformation from the big food conglomerates is outrageous.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> What a load of rubbish. That dish is a good basic "left-over" dish that doesn't require nouveau-cuisine makeovers. It uses meat left over from a (Sunday) roast. This is minced with carrot and onion (why 'red' onion - they taste the same when cooked!), additionally browned in a frying pan (skillet) with various herbs (sage, thyme, oregano, etc. and coarse ground pepper) then the left-over gravy added to give moisture. Put the browned mixture into a casserole dish, top with mashed potato (forget the milk, use plenty of low cholesterol margarine - Flora Light is best for this so that they have a golden colour) using a fork roughen the surface (you can create swirls, basket weave patterns or whatever to decorate, pop into an oven to heat through (it is all cooked anyway) with maybe a minute or two under the grill to brown the top and it is ready to serve. The top may be additionally sprinkled with grated cheese for another variation. I find that peas make a good accompaniment.


I think it's fine to honor the time tested peasant foods, leftover recipes and the traditional meals and preparations of yesteryear, but I feel something must be said for the adventurous cooks and chefs that "update" dishes by giving them a bit more flare, flavor and appeal. This can be apparent in Latin America, where the older generation stick to the basic meals - meat and potatoes with some veggies, while some younger chefs and cooks are taking these same traditional meals to the next level and making them so good your taste buds would explode! This is not for everyone as some prefer a more bland and dated iteration of these classics. Not everyone is making a big roast early in the week and then chopping it up, throwing some veggies in, making a quick instant mash, then popping out a Shepherd's Pie in 20 minutes. Some like myself would appreciate a fresh cooked updated version that has been taken the next level with locally sourced clean ingredients as I'm sure some pubs, restaurants, or home cooks are doing. (wish I knew where, I know we're not in NYC or London, but they are making good food in DXB as well) Whether the meat is stewed and reduced, browned, broiled, left in chunks, ground, or whatever, that's what makes the dish for me, everyone has their own interpretation and there is much that can be done to unlock the flavor and in a sense improving on a dish to suit someones taste whether it's a food snob, foodie, or a strict traditionalist. A few delish sounding versions have already been discussed.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> but all the hormones, antibiotics, etc that are fed to cows and the chemicals added to butter to "make it look good" mean that your butter, milk and cream are just as bad and even more so for the low density lipids, they contain especially if you are of a type or at an age where fatty deposits in your arteries become a problem. But if that's what you like, you're the one who will be helping to top up your cardiologist's bank balance.


Google the text below to find the source and much more info. It's vital that people know the truth behind the advertising.

TRANS- FATS AND CONFUSED CHEMISTRY

Naturally-occurring fatty acids contain double bonds of a particular configuration, referred to as "cis-" by biochemists. The cis- causes the molecules to be bent so that the two hydrogen atoms are on the same side of the double bond. This means the bonds between the molecules are weaker due to their irregular shape, resulting in a lower melting point;or, in supermarket shopper lingo, they are solid at room temperature. Fats with either trans- double bonds or no bonds ("saturated") are solid at room temperature.

Margarine is made by adding hydrogen atoms to the fat molecules to make them more saturated, raising the melting point of the fat so it remains a solid at room temperature, i.e., the margarine won't run all over the table. This process, called "hydrogenation", requires the presence of a metal catalyst and temperatures of about 500°F (260°C) for the reaction to take place. It causes about half of the cis- bonds to flip over into a trans- configuration.

Hydrogenation became popular in the US because this type of oil doesn't spoil or become rancid as readily as regular oil and therefore has a longer shelf-life. You can leave a cube of margarine sitting out for years and it will not be touched by moulds, insects or rodents. Margarine is a non-food! It would appear that only humans are foolish enough to eat it! Because the fats in margarine are partially hydrogenated (i.e., not fully saturated), the manufacturers can claim it is "polyunsaturated" and market it to us as a healthy food.

Many other fatty chemicals are also created when oils are partially hydrogenated. In Fats that Heal, Fats that Kill (p. 103), Udo Erasmus stated: "So many different compounds can be made during partial hydrogenation that they stagger the imagination... Needless to say, the industry is hesitant to fund or publicize thorough and systematic studies on the kinds of chemicals produced and their effects on health."

Erasmus also quoted a statement about hydrogenation, made by Herbert Dutton, one of the oldest and most knowledgable oil chemists in North America. It basically boils down to this: because of the known and unknown health effects of these hydrogenation by-products, government health regulations would not allow the process to be used for making edible products if it were to be introduced today.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

ahhhh cis-isomers!!!!!  

Bravo Stewart :clap2:

I can never be arsed dumbing down my biochemical knowledge. It's one of those "I need to explain this and this and this and this for this to make sense" things for me. Being the type of student who always asks "why" and hates being told "just learn it" I tend to take my explanations to the next level where people's eyes gloss over in boredom.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Back to the orginal thread - Irish Village do a good cottage pie.....


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Yorki said:


> Back to the orginal thread - Irish Village do a good cottage pie.....


Yes, :focus:, thanks 

Awesome, thank you for the tip, it's close to my house, so I will definitely stop by on my way from work! Maybe even tonight :clap2:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Home-made cottage pie for lunch in oven as I write.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

British restaurant Rivingtons in the Madinat do both shepherds and cottage pie. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Recipe for those interested. 

Chris’s Shepherd’s/Cottage Pie. 

You’ll need a large terracotta-style wide oven dish. I use one only just large enough to put in the oven. Generally I find the bigger the dish, the nicer the pie. Minimum five inches from base to rim. 

First off chop into quarters a big pan’s worth of potatoes. The mistake I make a lot of the time is not doing enough potato, so as a rule of thumb, do twice as much as if you were making mashed potato for a meal. Don’t bother to peel them if you don’t want to. I don’t, as I think the skins (as long as they are washed thoroughly) add to the rustic feel. Let the potato quarters boil down in half skimmed milk and half water, with three whole garlic cloves in. Important not to let the pan boil over, so keep an eye on it! When the potato is soft, take it off the heat and drain well. Remember to take the garlic cloves out. Add a generous amount of good quality olive oil and mash with careful additions of more milk, and if you have any crème freche or herby roulade/Philly cream cheese in the fridge, it goes lovely in mash. 

A friend of mine used to whisk the potatoes with an electric whisk, which is ok as long as you do it gently – if you do it hard it pulls the starch out of the potato and the consistency goes from soft and fluffy to rubbery very quickly. Once all the lumps are out and you’ve added enough olive oil and salt to keep it silky and shiny, leave the potato in the saucepan to cool while you make the pie filling. 

The filling is a case of getting out what you put in. It is, as we’ve discussed on here, a peasant dish designed to bring all the leftovers together in one meal and of course if you have a big fridge with lots of things in, the possibilities are endless. 

I always start with half a kilo of good steak mince (or you can use lamb if you want Shepherd’s Pie instead of Cottage Pie, I’ve used minced pork and even minced turkey before and the recipe works with all, even with Quorn). Add to a pan with two finely diced white onions. Sweat this down with two crushed garlic cloves and half a teaspoon of powdered garlic in a pan with some good olive oil and two of the small packets of Italian cubetti di pancetta. If you wish, one curry leaf is a nice addition. 

Add a small tablespoon of tomato puree. Add basil to taste, two tablespoons of brown or Demerara sugar and two beef OXO cubes, and half a cup of boiling water. Add as many mushrooms as will fit in the pan, and then half a cup of red wine. (use white wine and only one chicken OXO cube if you use pork or turkey or chicken mince). It couldn’t be simpler – its just adding things to the sauce, and letting it cook off on a highish heat. Once it is spitting and boiling and you stop being able to smell the raw onion coming off it in the steam, back off the heat and let it simmer. 

Once it has stopped spitting and the pan has cooled off to simmering heat, you can add more mushrooms (chestnut mushrooms go beautifully) and if you so desire with a Cottage Pie, some decent stewing steak (as long as you do it when the pan is cooler and not boiling). Let it simmer, adding salt, wine and Worcester Sauce to taste. What you’re looking for here is the simmering action brings out the flavours of the meat and releases those acids that start to break the starches down, so it all melds together nicely. It will be dark and rich and unctuous and will smell divine. If you added a curry leaf earlier, now is the time to take it out.

Pour the whole pan into your oven dish and spread out. Get the potato and add it in spoonfuls around the edges, working inwards. Gently use the back of a fork to push the potato into the gaps and eventually you’ll have a top covered completely in potato. Brush liberally with melted salted butter and make whatever pretty patterns you see fit into the potato. I’ve had a cottage pie in Somerset where the chef arrayed concentric patterns of anchovies in the potato – shouldn’t work but my word it does! ☺

If you want to add grated cheese to the top of the potato, by all means do this. I don’t eat cheese, I think its awful stuff, but my wife loves it even more than she loves me, as most British people do. I’m a weirdo! She informs me a grated mature Cheddar is the best option here, although I’ve heard of some people using a mixture of grated Red Leicester and Mature Cheddar – whatever floats your boat. You could even grate a bit of Parmesan over the top if you don’t want a mass of fatty cheese on top but want something to make it a bit deeper in taste.

Stick it in the oven at 200 degrees and don’t take it out until the potato is darkening and going crispy. The longer it stays in without burning, the yummier it is. 

What to serve it with is a matter of great discussion amongst Brits but I am of the opinion that garden peas are the ideal choice. Carrots too. Honourable mentions must go to steamed broccoli, roasted asparagus and roasted parsnips, and even humble sweetcorn. In the summer its wonderful just with a nice summery green salad with plump tomato and some wild rocket and peppery watercress. I guess in Dubai many will go for the latter! 

As with many dishes of this sort, eating it on the day is all well and good but they are always nicer the following day. Reheating, even if you have a microwave is best done in the oven. 

Enjoy.


----------



## 4Star (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, I am reading this post when I am terribly hungry and did not take my breakfast yet but some puffs of my lovely cig. moving out in search of pie.....dark rich cottage pie or some pie instead...ha ha ha ha....its really fun to be here.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I'm soooo hungry now.

I wouldn't use everything you wrote down (I know how to cook) however I WANT ME SOME PIE!

I might make real pie this weekend. With pastry and mash on the side. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> I might make real pie this weekend. With pastry and mash on the side. Nom nom nom.


I'm in love!!!


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm soooo hungry now.
> 
> I wouldn't use everything you wrote down (I know how to cook) however I WANT ME SOME PIE!
> 
> I might make real pie this weekend. With pastry and mash on the side. Nom nom nom.


What do you do differently?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Togaflex said:


> Recipe for those interested.
> 
> Chris’s Shepherd’s/Cottage Pie.
> 
> ...


Not bad but many of the other subtle flavours are smothered by that disgusting garlic!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Not bad but many of the other subtle flavours are smothered by that disgusting garlic!


I agree - garlic in Shepherds pie?


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Oh my gosh, you guys are making me crave one!


YUM.....

Old Vic in Ramada Bur Dubai has shep pie I think. Or at least cottage pie. And you can get it at Cheesecake Factory, for what it's worth (not as much as their cheesecake).


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Not bad but many of the other subtle flavours are smothered by that disgusting garlic!


Aha - sorry. Not a garlic fan then.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

stamboy said:


> I agree - garlic in Shepherds pie?


I can't for the life of me envisage one without??  

Ah well. I better shut up about the time I put chunks of chorizo in a Spanish themed one.  it's Fusion


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

I put garlic in most things. Ive made a savory garlic cream pannacotta before as a starter. 

If and when you guys ever get round to mine for a dinner party it might be good for me to have a garlic free night. Aversion therapy etc. 

I'm just a foodie who loves French, Italian, Spanish and Asian cooking. Garlic pretty unavoidable really. 

Is it hard to eat in Dubai if you don't like garlic?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I LOVE garlic. I'm half-thai. It's in my blood.


Just did a waitrose shop. Pie to dinner tomorrow night. Pictures will follow tomorrow!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> Not being a Jamie Oliver (I usually call him something else) fan, I tend to stick with Delia or Ramsey. Either way, using someone else's recipe as a starting point is always good.
> 
> I miss my 4-in-1 cooker (rice, steamer, slow cooker and porridge maker). Left it when we moved here. I had it in my kitchen for 5 years. Made batch cooking a breeze! And coming home to slow-cooked stews and dumplings in winter was amazing.


You can buy slow cookers here, that said we brought ours from home as well as steamer etc etc!

Nigel Slater is much better if you are cooking comfort food!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

StewartC said:


> But never, ever eat margarine or any chemical, low-fat monstrosity. Butter and cream or milk in potatoes. I sometimes use creamed horseradish in the mash for cottage (with beef) pie and garlic in potatoes for shepherd's(lamb) pie..


Garlic, no!

Horseradish yes!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> :focus: Who's cooking me dinner?


Anytime, we have great shepherds pies etc


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

nite said:


> I think it's fine to honor the time tested peasant foods, leftover recipes and the traditional meals and preparations of yesteryear, but I feel something must be said for the adventurous cooks and chefs that "update" dishes by giving them a bit more flare, flavor and appeal. This can be apparent in Latin America, where the older generation stick to the basic meals - meat and potatoes with some veggies, while some younger chefs and cooks are taking these same traditional meals to the next level and making them so good your taste buds would explode! This is not for everyone as some prefer a more bland and dated iteration of these classics. Not everyone is making a big roast early in the week and then chopping it up, throwing some veggies in, making a quick instant mash, then popping out a Shepherd's Pie in 20 minutes. Some like myself would appreciate a fresh cooked updated version that has been taken the next level with locally sourced clean ingredients as I'm sure some pubs, restaurants, or home cooks are doing. (wish I knew where, I know we're not in NYC or London, but they are making good food in DXB as well) Whether the meat is stewed and reduced, browned, broiled, left in chunks, ground, or whatever, that's what makes the dish for me, everyone has their own interpretation and there is much that can be done to unlock the flavor and in a sense improving on a dish to suit someones taste whether it's a food snob, foodie, or a strict traditionalist. A few delish sounding versions have already been discussed.


Try "eat Less Meat" cookbook that is all about using a joint of meat for 3 or more meals, personally make shepherds or cottage pie etc with mince!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

"Economy Gastronomy" Allegra McEvedy and Paul Merrett also a very good cook book for stretching food. 

Although, you can probably find most of their recipes online if you look.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

blazeaway said:


> Try "eat Less Meat" cookbook that is all about using a joint of meat for 3 or more meals, personally make shepherds or cottage pie etc with mince!


The quoted above is sort o my view as well - keep changing and improving an enhancing. I never use recipes just have a basic guide in my head of why has to happen when and roughly with what. 

I love food like that - curries, chillies (my speciality) etc. stuff you can keep changing and doing new things with.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

For dinner, ladies and gentlemen....*PIE!*


Filling: 








Pie pre-oven: 









So, I'm cooking
- Beef and red wine pie

Chop into small cubes 1 RED onion and 1 leek - sweat down with olive oil on medium heat. 
 Add beef stewing steak (cubed not minced). 
A few tablespoons of plain flour (I used my ladle and guestimated)
Add dry, 1 crumbled Beef flavoured OXO stock cube (I couldn't find fresh stock  ) 
Add dry, one spoonful of veg stock
Add pepper and random herbs (no need for salt, the stock cube has plenty)
Add a cup(?) of hot water
Add a couple of drops of Lea and Perrins
Add chopped carrots (cubed), mushrooms (sliced) and 2 beef tomatoes (cubed)
Add a "healthy" slosh of red wine
Reduce 
Make pastry and refrigerate until pie filling has reduced enough
Dish into pie dish and top with pastry
Bang in oven on high-ish temp (200ish?) for 40min-1hr (I'm far too lenient to be prissy cook)
- Corn on cob
- Horseradish mash potatoes
- Baked sweet potato
- Cauliflower cheese (made sauce from scratch with a roux and adding random bits of cheese left, mainly cheddar, and parmesan to strengthen...pepper and wholegrain mustard)
- Petite pois

Tonight is going to be a good food night!


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

There should be another button for REALLY LIKE A LOT 

Looks amazing.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Togaflex said:


> There should be another button for REALLY LIKE A LOT
> 
> Looks amazing.


To true


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> For dinner, ladies and gentlemen....*PIE!*
> 
> 
> Filling:
> ...


First picture made me think of stew. I always make Shepherds/Cottage pie with mince.

That looks more akin to steak and ale pie ;-)


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

It's real pie not cottage. I said I wanted pastry!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> I said I wanted pastry


And what did you wash it down with? ;-)


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

A cup of tea!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> A cup of tea!


Ever considered a change of career - available for hire for culinary purposes?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Ever considered a change of career - available for hire for culinary purposes?


I'm unemployed, I'm open to all offers


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> A cup of tea!


Nothing stronger?

You have mail


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

who knew that the humble Shepherd's Pie could be so controversial & generate 7 pages of disagreement and mild flirtation (so far!)


next up in 7 Days : "_*fury online as Expat Forum Members reach virtual blows over how to boil an egg"*_
!!!!!!!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I prefer poached.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Scrambled


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Easter


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> It's real pie not cottage. I said I wanted pastry!


Awesome, save me some?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> I prefer poached.


I like Italian style breakfast, a thick slice of uncut bread, olive oil in large pan, cut two holes in bread (shot glass) bread in pan the break egg in one and a halved tomato in other. Fry then flip over and then enjoy!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

blazeaway said:


> Awesome, save me some?


There's some in the fridge, help yourself


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> There's some in the fridge, help yourself


Ok I'll be round ton!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

blazeaway said:


> I like Italian style breakfast, a thick slice of uncut bread, olive oil in large pan, cut two holes in bread (shot glass) bread in pan the break egg in one and a halved tomato in other. Fry then flip over and then enjoy!


Sounds nice


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

stamboy said:


> Sounds nice


Yep it's great!


----------

